# Mac Quayle - Mr. Robot



## Will Musser (Nov 30, 2016)

The score he has created is outstanding. Wondering if anyone knows what synths he is heavily using?

Thanks.


----------



## Will Musser (Nov 30, 2016)

Will Musser said:


> The score he has created is outstanding. Wondering if anyone knows what synths he is heavily using?
> 
> Thanks.


Oops sorry guys meant to post in Sample talk!


----------



## utopia (Nov 30, 2016)

Have no idea what synths he used, just wanted to say that I thought the score was the very best of ANY shows i've seen before. And I'm not even that much into electronic music.


----------



## midiman (Nov 30, 2016)

I also loved that score. Dont know what he is using...


----------



## Vin (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## synthpunk (Nov 30, 2016)

WILL we will move this topic over to the new synth forum shortly TX



Will Musser said:


> Oops sorry guys meant to post in Sample talk!


----------



## Will Musser (Nov 30, 2016)

Vin said:


>



Hey thanks Vin, that sums it up!


----------



## Ollie (Nov 30, 2016)

http://www.theunfinished.co.uk/news/mr-robot/

Looks like he's using some of the unfinished zebra soundsets.


----------



## Voider (Nov 30, 2016)

I don't agree with hardware synths sounding "better". Maybe thicker, but that's then a matter of taste and where you use it. Softsynths have way more possibilities for like 0,1x of the price. Check this out, these patches are entirely done with Dune II


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 30, 2016)

Here is an interesting article about him : http://www.mixonline.com/news/films-tv/eerie-sounds-mac-quayle/427153


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 30, 2016)

U-HE & Ohmicide Spotting


----------



## Dave Connor (Nov 30, 2016)

Quayle has such great instincts and know-how. Just wonderful, unique sonic palettes and tasteful use in his morphing cues. He's been leading the way in a sense. Very, very gifted musician.


----------



## Will Musser (Dec 1, 2016)

synthpunk said:


> U-HE & Ohmicide Spotting



Ha! Love this!


----------



## ryan-Phayder (Dec 20, 2016)

Anyone know if there are plans to release season 2 soundtrack? Hopefully on CD...


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 21, 2016)

Nothing on lakeshore's website yet that I have seen.
http://www.lakeshorerecords.com



ryan-Phayder said:


> Anyone know if there are plans to release season 2 soundtrack? Hopefully on CD...


----------



## ryan-Phayder (May 26, 2017)

Looks like Vol 3. is coming soon...


----------



## muziksculp (May 29, 2017)

Cool ! 

Looking forward to Volume 3. 

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## synthpunk (Jul 22, 2017)

Volume 3 Preview





ryan-Phayder said:


> Looks like Vol 3. is coming soon...


----------



## ryan-Phayder (Nov 4, 2017)

Vol 4 is available on download services. CD Release Dec 22.


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 17, 2017)

Mac Quayle Interview
https://www.popmatters.com/mr-robot-mac-quale-music-interview-2508426268.html


----------

